# Refertazione



## sterrenzio

Bonjour,
j'ai du mal à traduire en français ce terme qui, apparemment, est assez récent dans la langue italienne bien que très commun en ce qui concerne le jargon médical.

Referto = compte-rendu médical

"Refertare" = capturer une image médicale, l'associer à un compte-rendu médical + diagnostic et la stocker dans un archive numérique.

"Refertazione" signifierait donc "archivage" dans le domaine de l'imagerie médicale, mais je ne suis pas du tout satisfaite de ma tentative, parce qu'il ne s'agit pas seulement de son enregistrement mais de toutes les actions que j'ai indiquées en haut 

Merci à tous!


----------



## Blechi

Non. La refertazione est l'acte de "refertare". Donc la *réalisation* du compte-rendu.


----------



## Corsicum

Je n'ai bien sur pas d'avis mais je vous laisse apprécier la pertinence de la traduction pour un contexte précis : 
_À l'heure actuelle, des services tels que la conception architecturale, la lecture des rayons X en radiologie ou certains services juridiques peuvent être transférés à l'étranger = _
_Oggigiorno servizi come il disegno tecnico in architettura, la refertazione radiologica o taluni servizi legali possono essere trasferiti all'estero_
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lang=fr&lng1=fr,it&lng2=bg,cs,da,de,el,en,es,et,fi,fr,hu,it,lt,lv,mt,nl,pl,pt,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=463048:cs&page=1&hwords=Refertazione%7E

Ce qui semble correspondre implicitement à *: *_réalisation du compte-rendu_


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> _Oggigiorno servizi come il disegno tecnico in architettura, la refertazione radiologica o taluni servizi legali possono essere trasferiti all'estero_
> 7E
> 
> Ce qui semble correspondre implicitement à *: *_réalisation du compte-rendu_


Dans ce contexte précis (les clichés sont pris dans un pays, puis transférés dans un autre pour interprétation et rédaction d'un protocole d'examen, puis rapartiés) , je dirais simplement "la lecture (ou l'interprétation) de radios numériques" .


----------



## sterrenzio

Bonjour à tous!
Je crois que l'expression *refertazione* désigne la lecture, l'interprétation et la réalisation d'un compte rendu médical concernant une certaine image médicale (radiographie, lésion pigmentée de la peau, etc.). Dans mon contexte, la *refertazione* inclut aussi l'enregistrement de l'image et de ses données associées dans une archive médical numérique.
Merci!


----------



## matoupaschat

sterrenzio said:


> Bonjour à tous!
> Je crois que l'expression *refertazione* désigne la lecture, l'interprétation et la réalisation d'un compte rendu médical concernant une certaine image médicale (radiographie, lésion pigmentée de la peau, etc.). Dans mon contexte, la *refertazione* inclut aussi l'enregistrement de l'image et de ses données associées dans une archive médical numérique.
> Merci!


 
Due sono le soluzioni :

O riprendi testualmente la definizione che ne dai, evidenziata qua sopra
O, se vuoi più conciso, accetti un termine più vago, più generalistico ; propongo un altro termine : "imagerie médicale" . È abbastanza usato . L'equivallente esatto di refertazione non penso che esista in francese .


----------



## sterrenzio

Immaginavo che non esisteva un'espressione corrispondente e che sarei dovuta ricorrere ad una parafrasi.
Per cui voto per la lecture, l'interprétation et la réalisation d'un compte rendu médical concernant une certaine image médicale ...

Grazie ancora a tutti!


----------



## Corsicum

sterrenzio said:


> Immaginavo che non esisteva un'espressione corrispondente e che sarei dovuta ricorrere ad una parafrasi.
> Per cui voto per la lecture, l'interprétation et la réalisation d'un compte rendu médical concernant une certaine image médicale ...
> 
> Grazie ancora a tutti!


Il serait préférable d'éviter le terme certaine : _concernant l'image médicale_ ou _concernant l'image médicale_ _numérisée_


----------



## matoupaschat

De toute façon, "refertare" cela signifie "rédiger un rapport (médical ou autre)" cfr. http://www.treccani.it/Portale/elem...ati/Vocabolario_online/R/VIT_III_R_095147.xml et il n'y a pas besoin de tout le charabia supplémentaire  .

Ciao, Corsicum  .


----------

